# Crescentrahmen zu verkaufen



## biketrialer (29. Dezember 2002)

ihc hab nen crescentrahmen zu verkaufen für  vhb 250 euro, gabel, steuersatz und tretlager sind mit dabei, wer interesse hat mail an mich!!
toto


----------



## tobsen (29. Dezember 2002)

he Mister T, steigste jetz um auf dein echo oder was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (29. Dezember 2002)

er ist schon umgestiegen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Dezember 2002)

Ist der Cresent eigentlich aus stahl und wie viele dellen, alter, und bild


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Crescent und Stahl, soll ich dich mal schlagen 

Sagt mal bin ich ja fast der einzige der hier noch Crescent fährt?  


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Tcha siehst mal... Crescent is SCHEI*E 

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

Nana na noch hält er und das schon 1Jahr und 3-4Monate! Wie ich anfangs gefahren bin war auch nicht die reinste Freunde für den Rahmen!

Also imma langsam sonst 



 

Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (29. Dezember 2002)

also das teil 1 jahr alt und hat schon ein paar kratzer ist halt 1 jahr gefahren, gabel is ne schwarze kenesis, steuersatz nen intergrieter cane creek und das tretlager ein fsa vierkant
foto hab ich leider keins da ich keine digicam hab!!!
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. Januar 2003)

Hey sag mal wo kommst du denn her????
>was fährst jetzt???

Crescent......hab schon den 2. und der ist auch schon gerissen!!!
Die dinger halten immer nur ein Jahr.....

Aber dein Preis ist fair... wenn das teil noch ganz ist......

>Weil wenn du nicht alt so weit weg wohnst könnte man sich ja mal zu trial treffen wenn du bock hast.....
>>MELD DICH


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Hallihallo ich fahr zwar kein Crescent aber zum Biken könnt man sich trotzdem mal treffen 

guck dochmal Trialjam im Frühjahr oderso... das war sone Idee von mir mal wieder zu biken... Im moment simmer ja wieder am Absaufen..... naja

mal schaun ob das klappt... ich muß nurmal von jemandem noch ne bestätigung bekommen ob der Thermin ok ist und dann kann ich das dem Aramis geben... der hat ja mehr Connections zu die Vereinsleuten.......................


Ronny


----------



## tobsen (5. Januar 2003)

Robi, deine Aussage is schlichtweg falsch.
bei DIR halten die rahmen nu 1 jahr.
Aber wie hinlänglich bekannt, is des ding auch kein Anfängerteil zum rumholzen.

so 
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Ich sag dir nur eins: du holzt vieleicht mit deinem Rad rum aber ich glaub kaum das du an meine Klasse je ran kommst.... also mach mal hier nicht einen auf ich habs voll drauf und muss hier erzählen das ist ein Profirahmen.....
Erzähl doch mal was du so drauf hast......


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

Mensch Robi nich so aufregen immer ruhig bleiben... beider ODM bist wohl der Jüngste Elitefahrer denk ich... das sagt schon was aus...!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

wo kommst du denn her> der kunde soll mal nicht so die große lippe schwingen.... kennt mich garnicht...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Also wenn der von allen vergötterte supertrialer ARAMIS schon 2 Crescent gekillt hat würd ich mal sagen das unser lieber Tobsen einfach zu lasch fährt oder nur irganwelche hänge runter rollt


----------



## ugly uwe (23. Januar 2003)

mal ne frage an robi:
fährst du manchmal mitm gino hier in dresden ?? kannste da ma ansagen wo ihr da immer rumhackt ??hab nach arbeit nich immer so viel zeit um was gutes zu suchen,wär echt kollegial wenn de maln paar plätze nennst...wo man auch gleichgesinnte trifft

...der uwe


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Klar man null problemo können mal zusammen fahren gehen aber ich sag dir eins in der City ist fast alles langweilig...... kannst mir ja mal deine Nummer geben (handy) da treffen wir uns al>was fährst für ein Rad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

Meinst mich woher ich komme?

guckmal in mein Profiel oder guck in den Thread mein Bike... wenn du das blaue Devil siehst weist wer ich bin... 

Sieht man sich denn eigentlich dann auch am 08.02. in Borna zum sogenannten Trialjam... wird bestimmt geil ich freu mich megasaumäßig...

Ronny


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Klar da bin ich mit dabei.... ich komm mit UWE Fränkel.... sag mal ne uhr zeit!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Also (@ugly uwe) schreib du mir einfach>01723551035... und da machen wir mal ne kleine runde....

Und äähhhm Ronny ab wann seit ihr denn nun da in Borna am start???

Gut muss jetzt los>bin aber gegen neun nochmal da


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Januar 2003)

Hey Robi

keep cool...lass dich doch net anmachen! Du weißt doch was du kannst! Und das du der jüngste ODM Elite-Fahrer bist kann auch net jeder wissen...genauso wenig, dass du nicht zu der Schönwetterfraktion gehörst, die nichts riskieren.

Ach ja...mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich bei der DM in Grießbach mit dir am Sonntag gestartet bin...allerdings ODM...ich habe nen weißes Devil.  Kennst mi noch??

Zum Crescent sage ich nur folgendes...ohne eins selbst zu fahren, habe ich oft genug erlebt, dass der bei intensiven Wettkampfeinsatz kaum länger als nen Jahr hält, aber darüber brauchen wir uns net zu streiten...es gibt halt agressive Fahrer und Leute die nicht aus sich herausgehen...

Sag mal...was fährt denn der UWE für nen Bike? Ich habe mir nämlich mal das WM 2002 Video angesehen und da konnte ich seinen Rahmen absolut net identifizieren...

Ok...wir sehen uns dann auch in Borna

CU,
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

Hm das is mir auchnochnet klar die Zeit!!!

ALso ich für meinereiner sag ja immer so früh wie möglich!

hm also ich dacht so das ich so ca. gegen 10.00 vormittags dabin... weil ich bin ausdauerfahrer


----------



## biketrialer (23. Januar 2003)

@robi C: also mach hier tobsen nicht dumm an ist das klar!!! der hat dir nix getan und ich fahr oft mit ihm und der ist ein echt netter kerl!
man soll net über leute urteilen die man nicht kennt......und wenn du so gut bist wie du behauptest dann hast du prahlerei nicht nötig!
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

SCHLUß jetze!

Gebt euch nen Küßchen und gut


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

also "die dinger halten immer nur n jahr" is ja wohl nich so die objektive aussage. ich glaub da simmer uns einig. 

--



> Ich sag dir nur eins: du holzt vieleicht mit deinem Rad rum...





> ...würd ich mal sagen das unser lieber Tobsen einfach zu lasch fährt oder nur irganwelche hänge runter rollt


Du widersprichst dich.

--



> .... kennt mich garnicht...


du kennst mich auch nicht, wie kommst du dann zu der aussage:


> ich glaub kaum das du an meine Klasse je ran kommst....



--



> der kunde soll mal nicht so die große lippe schwingen....





> Erzähl doch mal was du so drauf hast......



also irgendwie hat dich mein post ja ganz schön mitgenommen...

aber um dein seelisches gleichgewicht wieder zu erlangen sag ich:

du bist n ganz n Grosser!!

so des wars von mir.
greez
tobi

ps.
aber "kunde" is gut, den merk ich mir


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

*LOL*

dafür bekommste ne 1 und nen Bienchen für diese Textanalyse 

So und nu habt euch liep


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

na dann prost!   

greez
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Januar 2003)

hey robi, mag zwar sein, dass du göttlich fährst und "checker" auf die Stirn tatoowierd hast, aber du musst zugeben, dass dus einfach nicht drauf hast!!
Wenn man nich ma bei nem trialtech es tretlager austauschen kann  , dass kann ja selbst ich und ich bin absolut unbegahbt(frag toto)
Brauchst hier jetz auch nichn Held zu spielen um dich auzuregen!!
Mach dich ma locker, verträgst wohl keine Kritik!!!
Und was du für Aussagen machst was allles schei§e is, da merkt man schon, dass du keinerlei Ahnung hast 
Und....??? schon wieder am kochen????    
Es gibt genug Leute, die was drauf haben und es nich gleich jedem unter die Nase reiben!!!
Die wirklich krassen, sind die von denen man es am wenigsten erwartet!!!!!!! 
Max


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Es ging nur darum, dass du meintest deas es an mir liegt das das teil nach nem Jahr schrott ist> hast zwar irgendwo recht aber schau dir doch mal die anderen Beiträge an.... der Crescent ist nun mal nur ein Rahmen für ein Jahr und wenn er nun mal der Belastung nicht stand hält kann es ja nur so sein dass du deinen nicht belastest....>möglicher weise Fährst du sehr sehr weich aber(klar ich weiß es nicht)ich denk das deine Aktions halt ni so krass sind> vieleicht bist mehr nen Sektionsfahrer....obwohl Sebastian Hopfe(fährt echt Respektmäßig>(sektion)) hat auch Crescent und das ist ebenfalls gerissen....
Crescent hält einfach nicht Punkt.

Ach Ja UWE Fährt das ROTOR ATOM >wird aber nicht mehr gebaut weil Martin Gorzielik den entwickelt hat(seine Zeichnung)> hat den von Rotor bauen lassen>jetzt hat er aber aufgehört>somit keine Rahmen mehr


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

@ maks>>

Also ich hab Ahnung davon welche Rahmen halten und welche nicht(genug Freunde in DD die schon viel Kaputt gemacht haben) und es auch drauf haben
Und ob ich Fahren kann oder nicht kannst du am wenigsten beurteilen...., doch wer sagt das ich schlecht Fahre bloß weil Crescent nur 1 Jahr bei mir hält ist ziemlich vorurteilsvoll da er ja garni weiß wie ich fahr...
Zum trialtech kann ich nur sagen das Ilja das wegen dem Lager eingeschickt hat...>keine Ahnung ob man das wechseln kann oder nicht >hab nur angenommen das das die Regel ist,dass man das nicht wechseln kann


----------



## aramis (23. Januar 2003)

Ich seh das ja anders! DU kennst Robi nicht. Wie kannst du dann schreiben:


> bei DIR halten die rahmen nu 1 jahr.



Über die Objektivität einer Aussage solltest du mal lieber nicht richten!

Wenn man bedenkt, dass tatsächlich die wenigsten Crescent Rahmen viel älter als ein Jahr werden, ist Robis Aussage zumindest eine gewisse Nähe zur Objektivität nicht abzusprechen, denn hier ist nicht von Einzelfällen die Rede!!!

Crescent Ilions ist für mich nachwievor das geilste, was es gibt (ja, noch vor Koxx), wenn das Modell nur nicht ständig unterm Steuerrohr anreisen würde...

Tobsen hat eindeutig mit dem scheiß Gedisse angefangen und Robi fühlt sich ganz zurecht angegriffen.

Wenn euer Tobsen sich ein wenig in Zurückhaltung üben würde und nicht gleich überall Streit provozieren müsste (siehe RB-design topic) bräuchtet ihr ihn jetzt auch nicht in Schutz zu nehmen.



> so des wars von mir.


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

so,
ok, muss ja nich jeder die selbe meinung haben.
für MICH is des crescent n durchaus ausreichend stabiles Teil.

sfsg
greez
tobi


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Danke ARA du weiß was ich meine....>ikommst du auch nach Borna???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Januar 2003)

jetzt is das geklärt, jetz kömmä uns widdä lieb habm!!!  
Aber eine Sache ham wir gemeinsam: City öde, Natur geil!!! 
Max


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

aramis, du hast recht, ich kenne robby nicht.
das bei IHM die teile nich länger als n jahr halten, hat er ja selbst geschrieben.

also bevor du nochmal so n post machst, denkst du nochmal laaaaange nach und liest dir alles nochma still für dich durch und wenn du dann nochma sowas postest kann ich dir auch nich mehr helfen.
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...
also augen auf beim eierlauf.
ausserdem bin ich der meinung, dass herr robby auch duchaus alleine klar kommt.

sfsg

tobi


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Jetzt mal an alle in der ECKE München....

Fahrt ihr SDM oder DM????>da sehen wir uns!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

...soll des ne drohung sein??


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

nein kannst dich da nur von meinen schlechten Fahrkünsten überzeugen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2003)

Ich brauch mich ja eigentlich hier nicht zu rechtfertigen....aber nur mal eine Frage:Wer hat denn mit den stichelein angefangen(ich wars nicht)>und einfach zu behaupten jemand könne nicht Fahren obwohl man diesen nicht kennt ist nicht gerade ein aushängeschild


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

von deinen schlechten fahrkünsten??
ich dachte du bist so gut, so elite und so??

hm
sfsg
tobi


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

> Ich brauch mich ja eigentlich hier nicht zu rechtfertigen....aber nur mal eine Frage:Wer hat denn mit den stichelein angefangen(ich wars nicht)>und einfach zu behaupten jemand könne nicht Fahren obwohl man diesen nicht kennt ist nicht gerade ein aushängeschild



...einfach zu behaupten, das Crescent hält nur n jahr...

ich sags nochmal: die aussage ist nich objektiv. und vorallem auch nich grade verkaufsfördernt für Mr.Trial.
...macht man nicht.

...aber gut.
ich hab jetz kein bock mehr auf des blöde hin und her.
von uns trialern gibt s eh so wenig, also bleibt mal alle cool.

greez
tobi


----------



## aramis (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...
> *



Genau das meine ich mit Zurückhaltung NICHT! Durch deine überheblichen comments verdirbst du einem schon wieder komplett den Spass am Forum, zumal du auch keine Einsicht zu zeigen scheinst. Wahrscheinlich weißt du sehr genau wovon ich rede, es geht dir aber glatt am Ar$ch vorbei. Aber lassen wir das...

@Robi:
Jau, klar sehen wir uns in Borna. Übrigens werden wir uns bei der SDM wohl auch begegnen. Ich wollt ja schon letztes Jahr ein paar Läufe im Süden mit dir fahren...
Was möchtest du bei der SDM eigentlich für ne Spur fahren? Master? Oder gleich Rot zusammen mit den 20"ern?

Aramis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (23. Januar 2003)

@Tobsen
Soweit ich weiß hat Mr. Trial sein Crescent schon verkauft...


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2003)

damit dus besser verstehst könnt ich ja auch statt:
"...ist ja nicht gerade verkaufsfördernd"  in
"war ja nicht gerade verkaufsfördernd" umbenennen.

verstehste nich oder??


aber jetz is schluss 
ich will nimmer. friede im urwald.



sfsg
tobi


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *Jetzt mal an alle in der ECKE München....
> 
> Fahrt ihr SDM oder DM????>da sehen wir uns!!!! *



ich fahr SDM und diese Saison auch wieder DM. Elite. Dann sehn wir uns ja. 

Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Master= rot 
Und seit 2002 fährt man im Süden immer mit 20" zusammen. Is eine Wertung


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

Hrhr Ara ich wußte du meldest dich irgednwann wieder zu wort 

Wieso bin ich nochnicht unter Mitglieder???

Ronny


----------



## aramis (23. Januar 2003)

Ja ja gemach. In den nächsten Tagen bist du drauf.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. Januar 2003)

ich hab zwar null bock mich noch weiter mit dir rumzustreiten..... aber ich sag halt nur eins> Treffen wir uns eben beim Wettkampf und fahren das aus.... und wenn ich so schlecht bin wie du denkst müsste es ja lein Problem für dich sein weniger punkte als ich zu haben......

@ARA naja ich wollte schon auch bei SDM rot fahren....>davon hab ich mehr als sinnlos grün...
>UND du????

@biketrialer> Sag mal fährst du ein Trialtech??>warst dieses Jahr bei der DM am start???>Griesbach???


----------



## tobsen (24. Januar 2003)

ok robb, punkt 12 mittags...

ne jetz ma erst, des hat sich so hochgeschaukelt.
wir sind wohl beide etwas temperamentvoll 
Auf der DM oder SDM seh ma uns bestimmt.
Aus dem Duell  wird wohl nix, weil ich vorerst keine Wettkämpfe fahr.

also  
sfsg
tobi


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2003)

@Robi:
so wie´s aussieht, werden wir wohl zusammen rot fahren bei der SDM!


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Januar 2003)

@robi
ne. hab mal n trialtech gefahren vor 2 Jahren, fahr jetz n levelboss, siehe bike gallery. Auf der DM in Griesbach war ich nur zum zuschauen. Dieses Jahr bin ich aber wieder dabei.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (24. Januar 2003)

wer ist eigentlich diese neue kasper da?!


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Januar 2003)

Wer ist denn hier ein kasper?

Sind alles normale leute sie haben sich eben alle vertragen also wühls nich wieder auf...

Stehst wohl auf sowas wah


----------



## Ray (24. Januar 2003)

derjenige der gemeint ist soll froh sein das er nur ein kasper ist...

ausserdem hast du recht gonzo =) ich steh auf sowas

aber am liebsten hätte ich heute ne derbe schlägerei nach dieser klausur... muss mich abreagieren


----------



## echo freak (24. Januar 2003)

immer diese stadtjungen.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Januar 2003)

wohl eher dorfposse


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2003)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wer hier mit Kasper gemeint ist!?
Isn Kasper nicht einer, der mit ausgebautem Vorderrad auf der Straße rumhüpfelt und dabei ne Flosse über den Lenker hebt??


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Januar 2003)

*LOL* wo hastn sowas gesehn?


----------



## echo freak (24. Januar 2003)

ich gebe dir vollkommend recht aramis!

oder was hälst du davon oger???


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Januar 2003)

N Kasper (trialmäßig) ist für mich einer der nur irgendwelche styletricks drauf hat und meint er könne gut trialn.....>das sind meist solche die vor dem Wettkampf zwar krasse Sachen machen dann aber in der Sektion abkacken.....
Denn ein 360er gehört ja eigentlich nicht zum Trial....ok kommt drauf an was für einen selber Trial ist.... aber beim richtigen trial braucht man sowas eben nicht, was nicht heißt das es schlecht sei wenn man es kann.

>Da kann man nur sagen das unsere KOXX franzosen schon krass sind, denn die über legen nicht wie sie eine Sketion schaffen, sondern wie sie es noch stylischer machen können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Januar 2003)

Hm uihuihui...
in Sektionen kack ich auch manchmal ab aber manchmal kann ich auch Krasse Sachen     

Ronny


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Januar 2003)

So hab ich das nicht gemeint> das eine Resultiert ja nicht aus dem anderen>>es ist nur so das es eben leute gibt die sich mit stylischem Zeug übel aufspielen und meinen>BOR ICH BIN DER HELD.....aber wenn es dann wirklich mal ankrasses zeug geht,oder darum können zu Bewiesen, sehen diese Kasper eben schlecht aus....


----------



## Ray (25. Januar 2003)

gebe doch bitte noch mehr an 

ich finde Dich sehr amüsant


----------



## aramis (25. Januar 2003)

Wer gibt denn hier an?


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Januar 2003)

aramis kannst di nichmal im Thread Trialjam im Frühjar was dazu schreiben wie und von welchem Bahnhof... man zu dem Gelände in Borna ... kommt oderso... weil manche mitm Zug kommen müssen dneksch...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Januar 2003)

@OgerRay

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du als angeben bezeichnest aber wenn du die Beiträge vorher gelesen hättest, hättest du gemerkt, dass gefragt wurde was mann unter einem Kasper versteht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (25. Januar 2003)

ich fänds recht angenehm wenn ihr aufhört euch gegenseitig zu stressen!! 
das forum is glaub ich nich fuer irgendwelche streitigkeiten da 
wünsch allen nen schönen abend.
in diesem sinne...ich geh jetzze trialn
der uwe


----------



## Ray (25. Januar 2003)

@Robi

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Du Deine eigene Makulatur nur widerwillig wiederholen würdest... Also tu ich Dir einen Gefallen und werde auf entsprechende Quotes verzichten...

Allerdings musst Du davon ausgehen das der interessierte Leser dieses Threads kapabel genug ist 2 Seiten zurück zu blättern...


----------



## aramis (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OgerRay _
> *@Robi
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Du Deine eigene Makulatur nur widerwillig wiederholen würdest... Also tu ich Dir einen Gefallen und werde auf entsprechende Quotes verzichten...
> ...



Hey, ich bin der OgerRay und versuche mein angekratztes image durch schwülztiges Intellekto-Gequatsche wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken. 
Wenn ich möglichst viele Fremdwörter verwende, die hoffentlich keiner von euch versteht, wirke ich auch viel schlauer als ihr.


> _Der aramis möchte das ganze mal übersetzen._
> *@Robi
> 
> Ich halt jetzt mal die Klappe damit du dein dummes Gequatsche nicht wiederholen musst; wie gütig von mir.
> ...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Januar 2003)

Ich gaulb ich sollte auf dich hören und nicht einmal den Versuch starten mich hier zu Rechtfertigen.... >>Geil ich freu mich auf Borna!!!!


----------



## Ray (26. Januar 2003)

danke aramis ohne dich hätte ich wohl nie erfahren das ich sowas wie ein "Image" besitze . oder wolltet ihr nur von der tatsache ablenken das ihr wirklich nicht in der lage seid 2 seiten zurückzublättern... da der herr hobbypsychologe persönlich sogar die technik des zitierens zu verwenden vermag darf man getrost von der annahme ausgehen das er auch die bedeutung jener symbole kennt ---> (1 2 3 4 )

insofern kann man auch verstehen das der antiheld robi in dieser tragödie sich ohne geistigen beistand auch nicht äussern will


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Januar 2003)

So Leute jetzt habe ich aber auch die Schnauze voll. Das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten...und das sage ich, obwohl es mich nicht mal betrifft.
Ihr müsstet euch mal zuhören. Beendet den Mist endlich! Diese ewigen Kindereien. 
Das ist doch hier kein Streitplatz!

@ OgerRay 

Lass dich nicht mehr aus der Reserve locken!

@ Robi

Du weißt was in dir steckt und das ist nicht wenig...Also wenn du nun weißt, wie einige Leute auf dich hier reagieren, dann hat das doch keinen Sinn, diese ganze Sache noch weiter auszuwalzen!
Versuch über diesen Dingen zu stehen, was dir ja sicherlich nicht schwer fällt.

@ Aramis

Komm schon....mitlerweile geht uns das wirklich nichts mehr an...

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Januar 2003)

Ich frage mich ja schon ne ganze weile wann der Moderator diesen Thread endlichmal schließt!


----------



## aramis (26. Januar 2003)

Von einer Annahme geht man nicht aus. Entweder man nimmt etwas an oder man geht von etwas aus

--> Wolf Schneider - Deutsch fürs Leben

Sehr zu empfehlen .

@Matze
Obwohl es schon verlockend ist, die kleinen Sticheleien noch etwas weiterzuführen, hör ich auf dich, lege jetzt das Schwert nieder und melde mich unter diesem Topic nicht mehr zu Wort. Langsam wird das auch affig...

Bei Zuwiderhandlungen darfst du mich strengsgtens ermahnen.  

Aramis


----------



## Ray (26. Januar 2003)

in diesem fall ist *meine* annahme gemeint und diesen gedankengang kannst du annehmen oder sein lassen also kann man auch von *meiner* annahme ausgehen und sollte eben nicht seine eigene annahme annehmen oder davon ausgehen... und selbst das wäre noch eine tautologie also durchaus stilmittelgerecht verwendbar auch wenn es dem herrn Schneider nicht gefallen sollte...

ausserdem ist es immer die schlechteste wahl in einem forumkonflikt die vermeindlichen deutschfehler der anderen zu bemängeln... vor allem wenn man dann noch selbst im unrecht ist und falsch interpretiert...

im übrigen hab ich gar nichts gegen Dich - nur dieser Robi hat sich benommen wie der letzte vollidiot und es ist mein gutes recht in dafür zu kritisieren... das Du Dich einmischen musstest um ihn zu verteidigen zeugt erneut von seiner unfähigkeit seine fehler einzugestehen


----------



## aramis (26. Januar 2003)

Hey, ich hab mich nur eingemischt, weil der Tobsen (ja ja das ist schon geklärt) so übertrieben unfreundlich auf Robis post geantwortet hat. Dass dieser dann etwas ungehalten war, ist völlig nachvollziehbar. Er hat etwas zu dick aufgetragen, da sind wir uns einig aber das kann im Eifer des Gefechts schon mal passieren. Deswegen muss sich nicht gleich das ganze Forum auf ihn stürzen und ihn obendrein noch als Kasper betiteln.

Vermeindliche "Deutschfehler" der anderen kritisiere ich gewöhnlich nicht. Man ist ja bestrebt möglichst schnell zu schreiben, da kann das schon mal vorkommen. Ich selbst bin auch nicht frei von Schreibfehlern oder misslungenen Formulierungen. Letztlich ist das auch wurscht.

Ich finde aber, im Forum sollte man einfach, klar und sachlich schreiben. (Meine Sprache ist allzeit simpel, enge und plan - G. C. Lichtenberg). Hier hat weder "Makulatur" noch "kapabel" was verloren. Das ist schlichtweg Angeberei und hat nichts mit Redegewandheit zu tun. Nur darauf zielt meine Kritik und die ist, wie du selbst schreibst, mein gutes Recht.

Jetzt hast du mich wieder aus der Reserve gelockt, obwohl ich gar nicht wollte. Wie schon gesagt, langsam wirds blöd. Ich schlage vor, wir begraben das Kriegsbeil.
Dennoch finde ich, dass der Robi das Gedisse nicht verdient hat.

Aramis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

